# Melbourne?????????????????????????????????????



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

So where is everyone going fishing lately there's not many trips or reports posted for Melbourne.

So What's happening this weekend.


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Where is Melbourne?  The odd run I've had Kelly hasn't produced much. Although a boated trip Mon I managed 7 ting to 37cm and the boatee took a 42cm ting (amongst others....and an eagle ray that jumped!). Off to Lorne this weekend, but weather doesn't promise much. Then I think I'll crack WP mostly, I'll post trips if ya keen for a slep across town.


----------



## kingfisher111 (Jun 13, 2006)

Done a couple of night fishes in the last 10 days or so Kelly.......but in the tinny     Been launching out of Warneet on dusk and picking up some nice Pinkys to 44cm and a few Gummys with the odd keeper. Noticed not much activity lately, but have been in the Tiwi Islands for 6 weeks and am heading back in a week or so for another 6 weeks so wont be around for a while again. Would love to get out in the Hobie before I go though. Mate Jack has been getting nice Pinkys out of Corinella along with the odd Gummy lately so will try to organise something and post it up. Steve.


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

It has been quite fish wise on the bay, maybe the fish have been scared of with all this talk about the dredging  
As you probably would have noticed I have been hitting the Avalon area quite a bit lately but with no real luck.

Poddy How long do think it would take to get from Werribee to WP I've never been there and am keen to give it a go with Steve as a guide. would love to hook into a big Gummy

As for myself this weekend I am undecided on to where to go. I was thinking down to Mornington but might just keep it local and give the Cook a go, haven't been there for quite some time.


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

Hey Steve if your keen I'd be in for another hunt for the Yarra Jew sometime. But avoid party boats and water police :lol:


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Rumour has it there are some kings or rats around Black Rock!!! I'm off to Apollo bay next weekend and fished Phillip Island last weekend so all my leave passes have been used up.

I'll be blooding the yak again for the first time this year soon, keep in touch.

Milt,


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

GoneFishn said:


> So where is everyone going fishing lately there's not many trips or reports posted for Melbourne.


I haven't fished much off the yak as I have been trying out my new toy instead.



I have had several good trips recently on a stink boat now that I have started to get my KGW act sorted. Still that doesn't really count.

I'm not sure if I have enough credits for a trip on the weekend since I was planning to go the boat show.

Regards
Grant


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Hmmm, maybe the Hastings area (access to Tyabb Bank etc) would be an hour with GST so maybe one hour and a quarter drive time early AM. Not sure about Corinella, at a guess an hour and a half at the most, but probably take off up to 15 minutes for both. I'm keen to try a hand a kingo's gummies too, if the day fits. Apparently some of those ellies are also starting to filter through ever so slowly.

Tinker, tailor...beware fitting a Mirage Drive at Sunnyside Hoit as the locals love a sailor!! 

Good luck if ya in the GOR Milt, go get em big time (and you too Mushi)!!


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

still waiting on Y-Knot junior to make an apperance...6 days overdue now, but once the lil tacker comes and introduces theirself l'll be back on board and raring to go 8)


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Hmm little junior is a bit over cooked mate must be developing his / her fishing powers 

Good luck mate


----------

